

Root access for students at Penn Manor - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/education/14/11/one-Linux-laptop-per-student-Penn-Manor

======
jhibbets
Would you trust 1,700 students with root access to their Linux system? This
teacher does. A great story. Every school in America should be doing this.

~~~
sethvargo
I completely agree. On one hand, it's absolute insanity... but then if you
think about how we (I) learned systems, it was by exploration. I typed things
in that little back box called "terminal"... sometimes I broke things, then I
would search on the Internet for a solution... I would try that, usually
breaking things further. But ultimately it was a great learning process.

I've known Charlie and the Penn Manor Technology team for about two years now,
and what they are doing is absolutely fantastic. I think they need more
support from the software engineering disciplines.

